# Rooster not walking



## Rhiee_08 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, we have a rooster and he suffered from heat stroke 2 weeks ago. We found him laying including his head on the ground. We gave him huge amounts of water and bathed him with cool water. This made him feel a bit better and even tried to stand up and walk but he couldn't for long. The next few days we just gave him water because he wouldn't eat, then later on i mixed his water with salt and sugar and gave him bananas for electrolytes. He regained his energy now, he eats his pellets, normal solid green and white poops. But he's not walking or not even standing up since he had that stroke, he doesn't even crow anymore but makes small sounds or loud sounds when the hen is making sounds when laying an egg. He used to be fat, that when he runs he's like a penguin walking but fast. Now he's losing weight and his legs are thin that I think he can't carry himself anymore. We think he's paralysed but I can't confirm this. I feel sad everytime I see him. All i can do is physio-leg stretches and cycling motions. What should I do?


----------

